

Meet HireMyFriend, a new product from Makeshift - cwaring
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/372c64f3d833

======
ashaikh
I think this is a great idea. I really don't want to advertise that I'm
looking for work by putting the little suitcase next to my name on linkedin,
my employer would know immediately if they ever looked.

Interesting take on a real problem.

------
kabouseng
All that will happen is the recruitment agents will monitor the HireMyFriend
tweets, contact the potential candidate and it will be business as usual.

~~~
furyofantares
I don't think it's aiming to fix that problem. It's aiming to fix the problem
where someone can't look for work publicly while still employed for fear of
being fired.

~~~
kabouseng
Ah ok then I misunderstood.

